# Big Habersham County Bear



## bowbuck (Nov 12, 2010)

Today at lunch my brother in law called to talk hunting with me. During the conversation he told me he had gotten some pics of a "400 lb" bear on his trail cam recently.  I had hunted this area with him for several years and knew there were some big bears around there, but wasn't sure if he really had a 400 lber.  I made the mistake of jokingly telling him to call me if he killed it.  Well at 5:50 this afternoon he called me and told me he had just gotten back to his truck and had indeed killed a 400 lb bear, but it was at the bottom of a steep ridge.  I got my stuff together and rode over to meet him.  We walked about 500yds to the bottom of the steepest hill in the county and there was a seriously dead big bear.  We had picked up his two sons, so while I helped hold the legs and gave a quick biology lesson my BIL gutted the bear out.  It was really fat with several inches of fat before we got deep enough to open it up.  I would say the guts probably weighed 40 plus pounds.  After showing the boys the inside of the bear heart, lungs etc., we started the drag back to the top.  My BIL recently had shoulder surgery so I had on a harness to pull with and he helped with his good arm where he could.  I couldn't get him moving by myself uphill and I'm no tiny guy.  We had called for back up but after probably 2 hours plus of dragging we had made it probably 200 yds back up the ridge towards a road we could get the truck too.  With about 50 yds to go a couple of other guys showed up to help.  I didn't know them but thanks to the strangers.  I can tell you this, 4 guys dragging a big bear beats two guys anyday.  We got it loaded up in the back of a full size blazer type truck and drove it back to the other trucks.  In the pictures are my BIL and his two sons, the other child is a neighbors kid and I didn't want to show his face on the net without his folks permission so I blacked it out.    It took us about 2.5 hours to get it out and he took it to the processor and to do the necessary stuff with DNR.  I'm not sure if they got an offical weight but she was a heavy mama bear.  What a fun way to spend a friday evening with the family.


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Nov 13, 2010)

congrats to the hunter! reckon he'll kill another next year????? them bear will kill you getting them out of the woods. what part of habersham did he come from?


----------



## bowbuck (Nov 13, 2010)

Cutter he said it was the last one for him, we'll see.  He killed it off Ivy Mt.


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Nov 14, 2010)

got a buddy hunting over their and said a had some big bear pics earlier on


----------



## dutchman (Nov 14, 2010)

That's a good 'un for sure. Congratulations to the hunter!


----------



## bucky (Nov 14, 2010)

I guessed 320lbs and he said it was 326.Pretty good guess. Lots bigger than a 100lber.Congrats Philip,kill them all.


----------



## bowbuck (Nov 14, 2010)

bucky said:


> I guessed 320lbs and he said it was 326.Pretty good guess. Lots bigger than a 100lber.Congrats Philip,kill them all.



You are a whiz on the bears no doubt, Clifford.  It was 326 field dressed.


----------



## tharris73 (Nov 15, 2010)

Nice bear Phillip, congrats!


----------



## okie32541 (Nov 28, 2010)

thats a good one


----------



## Joe r (Dec 24, 2010)

Nice one!
And a lot of work too~!


----------



## Mr.MainFrame10 (Feb 4, 2011)

Big bear! Congrats!


----------

